# MARS Officer - Odd Situation



## UKCanuck (23 Jul 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I've been browsing these forums for a few weeks and would like to start by saying the info on here is very valuable and a wealth of knowledge! I've learned so much already.

I've always liked the idea of joining the forces, but never seriously considered it until a year ago.  I'm almost 21 years old, and while I liked the idea of joining the Army, the more I've read and learnt about the forces and myself I realized that I would love to make a career out of being a naval officer.  My situation, however, is a bit different (I think?) than a lot of people who consider joining the forces as an officer.  I was born and raised in Canada (St. John's, NFLD and then Ontario) but left high school at grade 10 with solid grades (all above 70).  I moved to the UK with my father and completed my A-Levels (ABB) and am now attending a well established and respected UK university working towards my bachelors degree.

I return to Canada (my mother lives in Toronto) for most Christmases and summer holidays, and have been speaking with some friends here who say my degree (a bachelor of science in Psychology) would not even be considered by the Navy for direct officer entry, never mind a MARS officer.  I have yet to go down to a recruiter in case it would appear that I was wasting their time as my time of entry wouldn't be for 2 years (when I graduate) so I was hoping if anyone here would be able to help me?

I love the sea and I love the idea of serving my country.
Any advice that can be offered is most appreciated!  

Cheers.


----------



## Stoker (23 Jul 2011)

You should take your own advice and see a recruiter.  I believe that as long as you have a degree you should be ok. If for some reason you can't get in, you can always join the naval reserves and use it a method to transfer over later to the regs.


----------



## Infanteer (23 Jul 2011)

Your degree sounds fine.  Talk to a recruiter.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (23 Jul 2011)

UKCanuck said:
			
		

> . . . . . I was born and raised in Canada (St. John's, NFLD and then Ontario) but left high school at grade 10 with solid grades (all above 70).  I moved to the UK with my father and completed my A-Levels (ABB) and am now attending a well established and respected UK university working towards my bachelors degree.
> 
> . . . . . as my time of entry wouldn't be for 2 years (when I graduate) so I was hoping if anyone here would be able to help me?



The advice previously given is valid.

As an aside, have you considered joining a "University Royal Navy Unit (URNU)".  It may be too late for the coming school year, but it may have been useful in gaining some knowledge about the navy (though not specifically ours) and potentially enhancing your application to the CF.  Unless things have changed significantly (in the years since I was acquainted with someone who belonged to a URNU), there is no obligatory service committment (or even expectation to join the RN) following graduation unless one was in receipt of a RN bursary.  There may be some conflict depending on your citizenship or residency status in the UK.


----------



## UKCanuck (23 Jul 2011)

Thank you everyone for the advice, I will go down and see a recruiter before I leave.



			
				Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> ...have you considered joining a "University Royal Navy Unit (URNU)".  It may be too late for the coming school year, but it may have been useful in gaining some knowledge about the navy (though not specifically ours) and potentially enhancing your application to the CF.



I looked into this but it is a little late as they require you to join for three years (the entirety of the degree).  While I would qualify (a commonwealth citizen with more than enough residency time in the UK) I wouldn't feel comfortable within any aspect of the British forces.  While I respect them and have come friends in the service, half of my identity is from the Republic of Ireland and I just couldn't do it.  I know in Canada we swear allegiance to the queen, but the Canadian forces have a different history.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Pusser (23 Jul 2011)

UKCanuck said:
			
		

> I know in Canada we swear allegiance to the queen, but the Canadian forces have a different history.



You might want to do a little more research on that one.  Although we swear allegiance to the Queen of Canada, the history, customs and traditions of the CF (particularly in the Navy) are very much intertwined with those of the UK Armed Forces.  I don't want to discourage you, because today we are completely separate from the UK Armed Forces, but you do need to go into this with your eyes wide open.  You don't want to end up like the idiot professor at RMC who made a big deal of his Irish ancestry and not wanting to toast the health of Her Majesty at mess dinners.

PS:  whoever is telling you that a psychology degree won't let you become a MARS officer doesn't know what the heck he is talking about.  Any degree is generally acceptable for MARS (although they may want you to have a math course).  Mine was in History.


----------



## UKCanuck (24 Jul 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> You might want to do a little more research on that one.  Although we swear allegiance to the Queen of Canada, the history, customs and traditions of the CF (particularly in the Navy) are very much intertwined with those of the UK Armed Forces.  I don't want to discourage you, because today we are completely separate from the UK Armed Forces, but you do need to go into this with your eyes wide open.  You don't want to end up like the idiot professor at RMC who made a big deal of his Irish ancestry and not wanting to toast the health of Her Majesty at mess dinners.
> 
> PS:  whoever is telling you that a psychology degree won't let you become a MARS officer doesn't know what the heck he is talking about.  Any degree is generally acceptable for MARS (although they may want you to have a math course).  Mine was in History.



Thanks for that information 

By history I meant less about the traditions and customs and as I have said I respect the British armed forces, but my big issue would be the actions taken by the army (specifically) in Northern Ireland during the 1950s to 1990s.  As far as I'm aware, Canadian soldiers did not serve as an occupying force in Ireland.


----------



## Pusser (31 Jul 2011)

UKCanuck said:
			
		

> Thanks for that information
> 
> By history I meant less about the traditions and customs and as I have said I respect the British armed forces, but my big issue would be the actions taken by the army (specifically) in Northern Ireland during the 1950s to 1990s.  As far as I'm aware, Canadian soldiers did not serve as an occupying force in Ireland.



You are correct in saying that Canadian soldiers have not served as an occupying force in Northern Ireland.  However, I would argue that the British Army hasn't done that either.  Having said that, I'm not trying to stir the pot and this is not the place to have that debate.  So, enough said on that.


----------



## Lumber (31 Jul 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> You don't want to end up like the idiot professor at RMC who made a big deal of his Irish ancestry and not wanting to toast the health of Her Majesty at mess dinners.



Not a bad Astronomy teacher, but an idiot nonetheless. Why sign up to serve the Queen if you don't believe in the Queen.

Off topic, sorry.

iper:


----------

